

jQuery Masonry: A Pinterest-Style Dynamic Grid Layout - citizenkeys
http://masonry.desandro.com/
See also http://www.queness.com/post/11133/the-famous-pinterest-dynamic-grid-layout-and-design-inspirations .
======
jovrtn
More like, Pinterest: A jQuery Masonry-style social media sharing site.

